# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Merbau bleeding

## dan76n

Hi all,
I have started my front fence which i am using 90 x 19 merbau decking for timber to match my decking.
I have done the first panel and found the timber is bleading alot more than i expected. What can i do to stop this other than wash with nappysan every few days so it doesnt stain the piers?
Is there a varnish or some kind of clear sealer I can use?
I have attached a photo of what i mean.....

----------


## Larry McCully

You will neeed totally seal the boards all around . A good quality deck oil is good for that x 3 or 4 coats.

----------


## Gumby

You need to let it bleed out before applying any finish. It stains concrete something shocking. On decks, Merbau is typically left 2-3 months before any decking oil is applied.

----------


## David L

Try washing it two or three times before you put it up.
 And what Gumby said

----------


## Gumby

> Try washing it two or three times before you put it up.

  Yep, if it doesn't get washed out with rain, water it yourself each week. It's the tannins in the merbau which make it a good timber for outdoor use. It's naturally water resistant.

----------


## jimj

Dear Dan, 
  As you can see from the responses there are a number of common themes that are associated with the use of merbau outdoors. It will be a question of sifting through and picking out the ideas that you feel might work. For my 2 cennts worth I would suggest placing all of the timber earmarked for the fence outside in the weather for several months. Over this time you can wash it out with a sodium percarbonate based detergent(Flood powerlift-napisan). You can do this several times. I would flip the wood over probably weekly. After several months do as Larry said coat the wood with your choice of product 3-4 coats. After the coating dries and is set hose it off and see if it bleeds. If it doesn't you are ready to put it up. I find it is actually easier to coat flat boards on all 4 sides while they are in a horizontal position instead of up vertically. It will stop a lot of runs down the faces. If you mark them a little while putting them up on the fence it will be easy to touch up. If you can take down your first panel I would. This process may take a little longer to complete your fence but will hopefully be an easier and less stressful approach. 
   Best of luck. 
    jimj   www.restore-a-deck.com.au

----------


## billbeee

I have a different system. 
Early on in my decking career I had a guy park his car under our newly installed Merbau deck.  It rained overnight and we had a traumatic time getting the stains off the vehicle. 
My system is never use Merbau.  Simple. Done it dozens since and had no problems. 
Regards
Bill

----------


## Larry McCully

I have seen builders use merbau (quilla)  in new high cost homes and have success over the bleeding problem. I notice that the painter will prior to installation of the board use a primer followed by 3/4 coats of finnish. He totally covers the boardf, ends as well as all sides. They have saw horses with a dozen or so boards on them, getting coated. On most projects the builder doesnot have 3 months to condition the timber. That tanninan is vital in the preservation of the timber. 
The board is tottally sealed, no water can get in or out. During the installation stages , if any cuts that are needed, then they are sealled before installation, i have seen the chippie with a small bucket and a brush, and he simply paints on the coating after each cut. On many jobs i have seen no evidence of bleeding, and on some jobs i have. But i bet the ones that do bleed didnt get treated before they got installed.

----------


## luckysack

Hey Dan76n, 
Just a quick question. Did you have any luck removing the merbau stain from the render? I, unfortunately, encountered the same issue after laying my deck. Any advice on the best way to remove the tannin stain would be greatly appreciated.
So far I've tried everything from detergent to napi-san without success. 
Cheers

----------


## UteMad

The trick i find is to not fit merbau where the run off is going to create great problems and also we stand a little different than most on here in that we clean and coat as soon as the job is  done to minimise stainage and keep the board face in better condition and hopefully unstained.... I have been using this method for over 10 years and as it works well for me will probably stick with it 
cheers utemad  www.dialadeck.com.au

----------


## Wayne Davy

As the others said, seal it very very well.  We have an old cheap outdoor setting in merbau (quilla). Leaked like a sieve for years with just oil on it.  Wife finally got jack of it and, after advice from paint shop, used several sealer coats then several enamel top coats.  This finally stopped the 'bleeding' mess  :Wink:

----------


## Larry McCully

> Hey Dan76n, 
> Just a quick question. Did you have any luck removing the merbau stain from the render? I, unfortunately, encountered the same issue after laying my deck. Any advice on the best way to remove the tannin stain would be greatly appreciated.
> So far I've tried everything from detergent to napi-san without success. 
> Cheers

  yes, there are a few chemical cleaners avail from bunnings that break down the tanninan.

----------


## dan76n

So what is the best to seal it with?
I was thinking of just using cabots exterior clear (marine grade).

----------


## Connollys

Hi Dan, try washing both the deck and the render with feast watson deck wash it may help remove the staining. Then coat it with a high quality deck oil either the Feast Watson or Sikens. www.connollys.com.au  :Biggrin:

----------


## solivotto

I have been recomended to use 'northern box' by a builder that has quoted us to build our deck. Is this a better solution to the merbau bleeding problem? I.e is this a good timber to use. And does it bleed also?

----------

